# UPP Twin Turbos



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well car is finally complete. (But probably not through upgrading) Finally got through installing UPP twin turbos. Had many headaches along the way. But finally got it all done. Took car to Heintz racing to get tuned. Running very mild 6lb waste gate springs. Dynoed 500rwhp and 487 ft.lbs at 6 psi. Wow what a difference it made! Now will be installing UPPs dual fuel pumps / fuel lines, new valve springs, fast intake , and cam. Then upping boost to 10-12 psi. This should really wake her up! 

Anyone else on here running the UPP turbos?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

500 RWHP on only 6 psi?!?  10-12 should be sick! 

Is that a stock motor otherwise? What heads and cam?

How bout some pics?

Dyno sheet?


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes motor is stock right now. Yeah it makes great pwr for just so little psi. Motor is in good shape. Only thing that is suspect is valve springs. You can tell on dyno they are fluttering above 6k rpms. Probably why peak HP was at 5700 rpms. Will be replacing them and probably a custom cam from Ed at FlowTech and probably a FAST intake when we take the next step. Then with 10-12 psi it ought to really make some power. Plan is to stay with these 6psi waste gate springs and run a boost controller. That way street tune can stay around 550-600 (6psi after upgraded springs, cam, and intake) and can be turned up when I go to the track. After all 550+ HP is PLENTY for most street needs on these stock width tires! (Barked them at 85 mph  )


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! :agree about the photos.


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Photos*

Here are photos as promised...


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

New drilled and slotted rotors in front and back to help her stop


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Video clip of car idling....


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

I will scan dyno tomorrow when I'm at work and post.


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Me likey!!


----------



## OMG_WTF_Bernard (Mar 16, 2013)

looks nice, did you get the kit used or new?


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

Sick @ 6psi. I'd probably stop there with a stock engine. Had a cam in mine with similar numbers. That curve is waaaay steeper than mine was though...lol


----------



## scsuperstang (Aug 21, 2011)

any updates?? looking into getting one of upp kits!?


----------



## grifter95 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still at 6psi. No problems with the turbo setup so far. But I have a new driveshaft in my future as mine is starting to make some noise. I am still saving up for the bottom end so I can safely run double the boost.


----------



## svxman07 (Sep 29, 2014)

How much did u spend on the tt kit?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As I recall, CK from UPP was selling those kits for ~$4700 over on LS1.com about two years ago. I thought about one, not for my GTO but for another project.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

I want this kit on my 408


----------

